# [Diskussionsthread] Exklusives aus eurer Musiksammlung



## PCGH_Stephan (4. Juni 2009)

Diskussionsthread zum Thema [Bilderthread] Exklusives aus eurer Musiksammlung​


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (4. Juni 2009)

Ich habe noch ein paar feine Sachen auf Lager. Die Bilder stelle ich aber erst ins Forum, wenn ihr auch mitmacht. 

Fragen? Fragen!


----------



## mAlkAv (7. Juni 2009)

Gehören hier nur Bilder von CD's/Platten rein, oder gehen auch andere Sachen, z.B. Mitbringsel von einem Konzert?
Zählt in gewissem Maße ja auch zur Musiksammlung und macht diese mitunter erst einzigartig.

Gruß


----------



## Zoon (7. Juni 2009)

Habe aufm WGT eine meiner Current93 Schallplatten signieren lassen sowie das Ticket mit der Unterschrift von Tony Pettitt (Ex FOTN jetzt The Eden House Bassist) der sich spontan unters Publikum bei "Adoration" gemischt hat, aber wirklich ein netter Typ


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (7. Juni 2009)

Ich habe mich entschieden, die Beschränkung auf optische Medien aus dem Eröffnungbeitrag herauszunehmen. 

@mAlkAv: Hm, eigentlich sollen es wirklich nur Tonträger sein. Was hälst du von einem seperaten Bilderthread mit Band-Gimmicks, T-Shirts etc.? Dann könnte ich z.B. auch ein Monopoly-Spiel und Matrjoschka von Kiss reinstellen.


----------



## mAlkAv (7. Juni 2009)

Ist mir natürlich auch recht 
Sonst hätte ich einfach beides zusammen auf einem Bild festgehalten.


----------



## Olstyle (20. Juni 2009)

Gelten Originalplatten auch schon als Exklusiv?
Davon hab ich ein paar(z.B. Pearl und Graceland), aber genau wie beim gezeigten Beggars Banquet gab es davon ja eigentlich gigantische Auflagen.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (22. Juni 2009)

@mAlkAv: Ich werde die nächsten Tage einen Thread für Mitbringsel und Fan-Artikel eröffnen.

@Olstyle: Wenn Platten seit Jahren bzw. Jahrzehnten in der Form nicht mehr erhältlich sind, dann würde ich sie durchaus als "exklusiv" bezeichnen, auch wenn die Erstauflage recht groß war. Im Prinzip geht es nur darum, dass nix gepostet wird, was über jeden besser sortierten Händler gekauft werden kann. (gemäß der Vorstellung: "Hey, ich habe mir zur Abwechslung mal ein Original geklau... äh gekauft. Das ist für meine Verhältnisse unglaublich exklusiv!")
...oder ganz plakativ ausgedrückt:
Die letzte Britney-CD --> 
Die erste Led-Zeppelin-Platte --> 

Das betrifft natürlich nur die Exklusivität für den Thread und nie im Leben die musikalische Güte. *hust*


----------



## feivel (23. Juni 2009)

hab meinen post mal den normen angepasst. paar infos muss ich noch nachreichen, die hatte ich jetzt nicht im kopf,  bin nicht daheim 
ich mag diesen thread.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (23. Juni 2009)

Alles klar, meinen Textbeitrag habe ich schon wieder entfernt. Ein paar schöne Sachen habe ich noch in meiner Sammlung, allerdings keine Platten.


----------



## feivel (23. Juni 2009)

cds können auch interessant sein


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Bilderthread] Exklusives aus eurer Musiksammlung*

das ist ja mal ein interessanter thread. wenn ich nächste woche zeit hab und nich arbeiten muß, werd ich mal meine schätze fotografieren und einstellen....yeah

ps:
ich mach dann mal die top 10 meiner sammlung.


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (14. Februar 2010)

bin gespannt


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (18. Mai 2010)

Der Aufkleber hinten is ja mal geil


----------



## feivel (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Bilderthread] Exklusives aus eurer Musiksammlung*

von 1977:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


eigene Bilder folgen die Woche noch..die Rückseite mit dem Darth Vader drauf gefällt mir besonders gut


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Bilderthread] Exklusives aus eurer Musiksammlung*

so, ich werd auch mal nachfüllen in den nächsten tagen )


edit:
bin grad noch arbeiten, ich denke anfang der nächsten woche kommen die bilder.


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (6. Dezember 2010)

Hat denn hier keiner noch irgendwas schönes daheim rumliegen?  Bilder
Ich bring bald mal wieder großes Update


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (6. Dezember 2010)

Einige Sachen habe ich schon noch; allerdings muss ich erst wieder dazu kommen, davon Bilder anzufertigen.


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Bilderthread] Exklusives aus eurer Musiksammlung*

so, nach dem fest gibts neue bilchen.hab mal wieder fett zugeschlagen und einige neue topteile im regal.


----------



## Sn0w1 (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Bilderthread] Exklusives aus eurer Musiksammlung*

Ich lade zwar kein Bild hoch, aber ich schließe mich RainbowCrash an. Habe ebenfalls ein, mein Bruder auch.

Sehr exklusiv ist es eigentlich, weil in 10 der 1000 Päckchen ein goldenes Ticket hinterlegt wurde. Mit diesem Ticket bekommt man zu allen Headliner Shows der Band freien Eintritt.. Wir o.g. 3 hatten leider keins dabei


----------

